# moss I.D.



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

here is the link:
http://www.vivaria.nl/photogallery/phot ... tsd03.html

unfortunately, they do not know what kind it is either as it just so happened to spontaneously grow in their vivariums. Any info regarding the name and care of this moss would be appreciated.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

it los likethe moss i recently baught from http://www.joshsfrogs.com, its called spikemoss, but theres is many kinds.


----------

